# замена голосов в контр октаве (басы)



## vitttalik (17 Апр 2013)

Сегодня забрал баян с ремонта(Ясную поляну) удивлению небыло предела, когда треснутые голоса были заменены шведской сталью.
Шведская сталь была взята от куска ножовки по дереву с надписью сделано в Швеции). Удивительно, что такое еще и звучит) 

Мастер сказал что такая сталь послужит долго и качественно, так как является по сути своей, пружинной)

У кого какие по этому поводу будут возражения, либо одобрения? либо осуждения)

Оторвать руки? заплатить премию ?либо еще что нибудь... За каждый голос было отдано по 1 000 руб.)


----------



## Vladimir Zh (17 Апр 2013)

vitttalik писал:


> Шведская сталь была взята от куска ножовки по дереву с надписью сделано в Швеции


Ну вот теперь - яснее. Конечно, лучше использовать специальную голосовую сталь. Вариант с ножовочным полотном прохилял бы в советские времена в эпоху тотального дефицита. Но, самое главное, что даже при наличии хорошей стали голос должен делать - Мастер, а не дядя Вася - слесарь. Фото прикрепите, желательно макро.


----------



## levsha34 (17 Апр 2013)

Предлагаю дать в морду забрать деньги и ещё столько же взять за ущерб. За свои слова отвечу.Дело в том , что НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ мастер за переделку возьмёт больше обычного. Не далее двух недель назад переклёпывал бас , выполненный из слесарного складного сантиметра. Мало того, что голос был ужасно притёрт, да ещё и отверстия под клёпки были разбиты до 3,5 мм и имели далеко не геометрически ровные формы. В таких случаях качественно наклепать голос весьма непросто. Надо понимать, что с каждой, даже профессиональной наклёпкой в одно и то же место, отверстия под клёпки становятся всё больше и больше. В результате пришлось разверткой 3,5 мм. придать правильные линии отверстиям, выточить бронзовые втулки диаметром 3,5 мм. и внутренним отверстием 2мм., потом запрессовать эти втулки в планку и уже потом спокойно наклепать голос. Кстати обратите внимание на напайку на вашем вновь наклёпанном голосе. Если сталь от ножовки по физическим характеристикам не соответствует норме, то скорее всего напайка будет или значительно тоньше соседних или сточена почти под ноль. Как правило такие я всегда вижу в подобных случаях - наклепают из левого металла, напайку родную припаяют, а голос то звучит гораздо ниже чем нужно и давай её пилить пока только тоненькая фольга от напайки не останется. По крайней мере надо предупреждать клиентов , что мол стали голосовой нет, могу из лопаты наклепать...


----------



## vitttalik (18 Апр 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Фото прикрепите, желательно макро.


к сожалению фото нет, т.к. клепался внутренний голоса на планке и он внутри резонатора. 
Vladimir Zh писал:


> должен делать - Мастер, а не дядя Вася - слесарь


Вроде как бы дядя вася слесарь с опытом работы зарегистрирован как ИП и дал гарантию на голоса 1 год.

Мастер повел себя не очень корректно когда начал юлить и говорить после перенаклепки голосов, что остальные голоса скорее всего ослабли и их необходимо подклепывать и в последующем проводить настройку всего инструмента. за указанную услугу по настройке захотел 20 000 (мотивировал тем что на фабрике ему сказали что стоимость настройки инструмента это 30 процентов стоимости баяна) 

Может кто сталкивался со знающими мастерами свого дела в г. Хабаровске

В общем продвинутый мастер.

Подскажите люди знающие каким образом на будующее осуществлять ремонт, ведь специалистов очень мало и где их искать, по обычию в музыкальных школах сталкивался с мастерами которые на инструменте даже играть толком не могут а настраивали всю жизнь пианино. Как не ошибится в профессионализме мастера?

*levsha34*,
Скажите вы не тот ли левша который ремонтировал баян на ютубе с ломанной декой?)


----------



## Vladimir Zh (18 Апр 2013)

Вся проблема в том, что хороших мастеров-универсалов (которые могут и с механикой работать, и голос наклепать на приличном уровне) очень мало. В крупных городах (не Москва, и не Питер) их единицы. А в некрупных - вообще не осталось. Совет: пообщайтесь с баянистами своего города. Сообща выясните ситуацию. И уж тогда решайте, или морду бить, или придётся с таким "мастером" жить. Се ля ви.
По поводу "подклёпки" голосов. Часто бесполезное занятие на цельной планке, т.к. надо ставить заново заклёпку, загонять "со скрипом", и правильно её разбивать. Это делают единицы. Стоит в масштабах инструмента - не дёшево, и для Ясной поляны - дорогое удовольствие. А вариант - "молотком по батарее", как в старые времена, пройдёт только на кусковом инструменте. Так что с недержанием строя придётся, скорее всего, мириться.


----------



## DiDyLiZ (18 Апр 2013)

vitttalik писал:


> Шведская сталь была взята от куска ножовки по дереву с надписью сделано в Швеции).


Вы когда-нибудь видели ножовку по дереву с надписью MADE IN SWEDEN на полотне, которой долго-долго до этого работали по назначению? Там в принципе уже никаких надписей или картинок (логотипов типа: Sandvik), которые раньше были, найти не представляется возможным. 
Товарищ для этой цели купил абсолютно новую шведскую ножовку? :biggrin:
Тогда там наверняка есть и название фирмы и номер модели (артикул). Пускай их озвучит. :scratch_:


----------



## askurpela (18 Апр 2013)

*vitttalik*,
Он хоть планку не уродовал, я видел и похуже, что-то наподобие этого: http://shot.qip.ru/00cmBr-4KhHNqKPr/
Я отправил Вам в личку адрес форума, там много мастеров. М/б кого-то найдете


----------



## levsha34 (18 Апр 2013)

...levsha34,
Скажите вы не тот ли левша который ремонтировал баян на ютубе с ломанной декой?)... Не понял вопроса, Витталик, на Ютубе выкладывал видео о наклёпке голосов и о азах настройки голосов. Про баян с ломаной декой ничего не выкладывал. В Новосибирске есть хорошие мастера...хотя с вашими сибирскими расстояниями...


----------



## vitttalik (19 Апр 2013)

levsha34 писал:


> на Ютубе выкладывал видео о наклёпке голосов и о азах настройки голосов.


На ютубе появилось видео баян левша, там парень реставрировал баян, в частности механику) вот я и подумал что это могли бы быть и вы.

На счет видео по наклепке голосов, интересно, погляжу сегодня завтра)

DiDyLiZ писал:


> Товарищ для этой цели купил абсолютно новую шведскую ножовку?


)) именно так, он купил ножовку и не одну, объяснял мне что это лучшее из чего можно сделать) к сожалению по моей попустительности я не сфотографировал его новые ножовки, у него их там штуки 3 полотна - это что то на подобие фрезы или большого полотна для лобзика зубья с одной стороны, где то 6-9мм.

толщина металла заметил что была написана на ней 0,6 мм, (голос родной был 0,5 мм но он сказал что точил его до нужной толщины)

сами полотна были по длине где то 1 метр, либо 1.3 метра. 

Фото постараюсь найти в интернете и выложить


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Апр 2013)

Вообще-то, любой голос требует так называемой вытерки, после которой никаких надписей остаться не должно (снимается окалина с двух сторон, плюс в определённых местах меняется толщина для правильного гиба голоса). Невытертой остаётся только площадка около заклёпки. Большое значение имеет качество напильника, которым делается вытерка голоса. При грубой вытерке на голосе видны грубые поперечные полосы от напильника и в этих местах голос с бОльшей вероятностью может сломаться.


----------



## levsha34 (19 Апр 2013)

Я конечно из ножовки клепать не пробовал, НО контр октава всегда клепается из 0,7 - 7 или 8 самых низких, и из 0,6 остальные. Если клепать из более тонкой стали , то голос будет сильно низить и придётся спилить напайку в ноль и он потеряет амплитуду, а соответственно и динамику. Либо придётся почти не делать профиль голосу и он останется прямой как палка. хотя и с целой напайкой. В обоих случаях - халтура...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Апр 2013)

На счёт толщины голоса. В современных инструментах сталь стоит толще, чем в старых. Сейчас на Юпитерах и 0.8 на басу - обычное дело, а раньше 0.6, максимум 0.7. Соответственно и звук стал жёстче. Время сейчас такое - жёсткое. Да плюс кое-кто (не будем называть фамилий уважаемых баянистов) способствовали этому.


----------



## vitttalik (20 Апр 2013)

Уважаемые господа, что ж такое, голоса переклепал а подвох не знаю где. 
от баяна вонять плесенью какой то стало из нутри(или может не замечал как то но все же), в квартире у профессионала мастера воняло примерно также, может он свой залежалый мех туда мне воткнул взамен моего? 
Пришел баян забирать а он (мастер) сидит баян собирает, и шпильки потолще выбирает...и мех крепит... ппц.. 

Бывают ли случаи подмены меха или еще там каких либо частей и механизмов баяна во время ремонта? думаю все таки это мой мех по фоткам восстановил истину))
Но все равно воняет сыростью) 
что делать с запахом сырости?


----------



## ze_go (20 Апр 2013)

у Вас прям микс мексиканского сериала с детективом, аж смешно :biggrin:


----------



## uri (20 Апр 2013)

vitttalik, как же вы свой мех от чужого не отличаете? случаи то бывают, но мех по-моему сразу видно...


----------



## Bondarenko (20 Апр 2013)

vitttalik, а у мастера кота не было? Может оно и не плесенью-то пахнет...Весна знаете ли...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Апр 2013)

Не Ваш это мастер, не доверяете Вы ему и запах от него не тот! Это я не шучу. В этом есть доля правды. 
Месяц назад у меня в ремонте был Юпитер, который постоял немного на складе в котором было небольшое возгорание (типа ма-аленький пожар). Так вот запах дёгтя (помню с детства, когда лыжи смолили) стоял у меня всю неделю, пока шёл ремонт инструмента. Неприятственно было. Но когда Юпитер забирали, всё выветрилось.


----------



## vitttalik (21 Апр 2013)

ze_go писал:


> у Вас прям микс мексиканского сериала с детективом, аж смешно


 :biggrin: чем бы дитя не тешилось...)) курьезы в ремонте ведь тоже бывают))

uri писал:


> vitttalik, как же вы свой мех от чужого не отличаете? случаи то бывают, но мех по-моему сразу видно...


Видно в том случае, если я на нем играл бы 10 лет) я только купил недавно и сразу мастеру отнес) а родные пятна не запомнил)

*Bondarenko*,
Bondarenko писал:


> vitttalik, а у мастера кота не было? Может оно и не плесенью-то пахнет...Весна знаете ли...



Кота не увидил) поэтому есть подозрения что возможно мыши насс сали)

Спасибо всем за мнения и информативность)

Какой совет теперь?) чем камеру меха выветривать?) 
Духи (спиртовые) положительно будут влиять на голоса и лайки или не стоит?


----------



## Bondarenko (21 Апр 2013)

Духи можно конечно, но не практично, на мой взгляд...Лучше нафталином пересыпать! И запах отобьет, и моль отпугнет! Главное, валерьянкой не поливайте, а то весна, знаете ли...коты...


----------



## vitttalik (21 Апр 2013)

Bondarenko писал:


> весна, знаете ли...коты..


Эт понятно) весна, крестьянин торжествует, что такое нафталин? и где его брать и куда сыпать?


----------

